
Teletraan (by Pinterest) – Open-Source Code Deployment System - nikolay
https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/open-sourcing-teletraan-code-deployment-system
======
nikolay
Source Code:
[https://github.com/pinterest/teletraan](https://github.com/pinterest/teletraan)

Overview: [https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/under-hood-
teletraan-...](https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/under-hood-teletraan-
deploy-system)

